# The fertility support company



## nerms

Has anyone heard of the fertility support company..they are based in the London and the founder is someone called Naava Carmen, they seem nice, but i would really like to hear someone's personal experience of them.  They are suggesting a three month preconceptual programme, which involves taking herbs and accupuncture, they say it will better prepare my body for IVF, or even natural conception and suggest no ttc during this period of time.  Does anyone know anything about them?

Many thanks

Nerms


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
I don't know but sounds similar to the Foresight programme that a lot of people seem to mention on here? I don't know about either but anything is worth a try isn't it. 
Good luck
Tiny


----------



## ruhela

Hi, anyone out there!!!!!as anyone used the fertiltiy support clinic in London run by naava carmen for treatment of acupunture and chinese herbs and what are their experience.  Please, please advise and help me as i am really unsure what to do as i dont want tp waste time and money.........


----------



## Han72

Hi Ruhela

it seems someone else asked a similar question back in 2007, but got no responses...    Maybe worth doing a google search perhaps??

Good luck hon
xxx


----------

